# Bringing in 2012 in Crosby, Tx



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's a little footage from our New Year's ride at Dirt Road ATV Park in Crosby, Tx.... Some of the people that attended: Myself & my girlfriend, TexasDAD & wife, DirtRoadRedneck & wife, my younger brother, and alot of other friends. Pics aren't the greatest due to a cheapo camera, but ya'll get the idea 

First 2 are DirtRoadRedneck out at the Lake bed, next 2 are TexasDAD back by the $5 hole, and last is me.....this is what the 4" looks like if I take the spacers out of it and let it all the way down to soft setting (I was just seeing what it would be like, end result: rides like a cadillac and flexes like a rock crawler, but no difference in height with a 2" brute parked next to it and my 31s rubbed. Glad I've got another big lift on the way to start rebuilding.)


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like y'all had fun, I wanted to go riding but the wife didn't really want to so we went to some friends and hung out. Did you find your problem on your bike? How did the belt hold up for txdad? Maybe we will get one ride in before muddygras.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

hp488 said:


> How did the belt hold up for txdad? Maybe we will get one ride in before muddygras.


Thank ya sir for sure! The belt held up great with no slippage. Looking forward to meeting/riding with ya


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's a little video from the same ride... DirtRoadRedneck started it out nice and cold for us lmao, got ice cold water waist deep INSIDE my waders, thanks bud. And the rest is playing out by the $5 hole. My brute wasn't liking the water on this ride so you'll notice I'm not riding in any of the vids...but you'll see my cowboy hat walk through just about all of em lol. (I hope the vids work...wasn't quite sure on this)






DirtRoadRedneck crossing under HWY 90....jeeze that water was cold! Sorry for the one curse word (it ain't too bad, my girl has a loud mouth lol)






DRR playing by the $5 hole






TexasDAD playing by the $5 hole...DRR givin the spanking, and my brute pulling him out at the end 






Josh playing by the $5 hole (buddy of DRR)....near the end of the vid you can see DRR slip and fall into the hole behind the bike - PRICELESS!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Looks like y'all had fun, I wanted to go riding but the wife didn't really want to so we went to some friends and hung out. Did you find your problem on your bike? How did the belt hold up for txdad? Maybe we will get one ride in before muddygras.


We had a blast! Rode till about 5am. I brought 200 jello shots, came home with 13 lol. TxDAD's brute never offered to slip on that belt so you def did good on that. And as far as mine goes... The cut off problem was just the lack of dielectric grease and exess mud that was in my main 30 amp fuse causing it to loose contact. Not sure yet what made it run bad in the water though, kept running off one cylinder when i'd go rack deep...I'll have it figured out soon. And still don't know what tripped the belt light since its bypassed, but thats on the list as well. I'm thinking I'll silicone and heatshrink alot of stuff this go around to try to permanantly resolve this issue. We booked a cabin yesterday for River Run in March, have to get at me before then and maybe we can add you to the group.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! that water just LOOKS cold. I was gonna say I can't imagine how it felt, but then again I can b/c this week I stuck my feet in the Atlantic ocean, so I imagine it was something like that.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It felt the equivalent of a cold beer coming off the ice on a 40° day for sure lol. I shed my waders at that point and rode wet the rest of the time. ....how I don't have pneumonia is beyond me.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

filthy you wasnt the only one sorry i had to put you through that man but i had to let my brute swim a little. lol had a blast you guys. texasdad i was being serious about the battery was expecting you to call sunday but its all good. and for those of you that are unsure teryx gears in a brute is well worth it, my bike wasnt running that well for some reason but yet didnt leave me hanging except when i wanted to make it be a jet ski. cant wait for march hope to meet alot of you guys that will be there.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

We need to go back and redo those videos in daylight.. But you gotta love that each Brute had 2" lift w/ at least 29.5's and our headlights are under water  yippee


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

I was out the day before in that same lake . . . I was trying to go along the levy side in the lake to make it across . . . needless to say, I sank it really quick in some quick sand. I tried out there in reverse, but that didn't work out too well either. I got pulled out by my buddy in his TRex

The trail that I'm talking about has the really deep ruts that are straight and run right next to the lake on the other side of 90

That water was really cold . . . as in cold beer spilled on your nutz cold !


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like ya'll had a great time FRN. Was planning on going myself sometime that week but my dad din't have any time and it was TOO cold when we could. It's amazing what these brutes do with some outlaws and a lift kit.:bigok: I always get stuck with the mudlites, but never brake anything doing WOT on some holes Still manhandles me when having a heavy thumb:34:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

TooTall said:


> I was out the day before in that same lake . . . I was trying to go along the levy side in the lake to make it across . . . needless to say, I sank it really quick in some quick sand. I tried out there in reverse, but that didn't work out too well either. I got pulled out by my buddy in his TRex
> The trail that I'm talking about has the really deep ruts that are straight and run right next to the lake on the other side of 90
> 
> That water was really cold . . . as in cold beer spilled on your nutz cold !


 I normally play all across that lake bed when my brute is running right, but I guess my dielectric grease had finally worn out of something so I had to stay on the sidelines, otherwise there'd be lots of vids of me since my ole lady was the one holdin the camera. I know exactly what you mean about the mush thats in the bottom in some places, I've been learning where its all at, and I steer away from those spots unless theres several of us cutting across at the same time so that we can help each other. 
And yes the water was definitely cold. I almost thought about leaving after that bc I was freezing but we hadn't been there that long and I had spent the entire week trying to make sure everybody's bikes were back together for the ride so wasn't gonna call it quits over a little water.



tx_brute_rider said:


> Looks like ya'll had a great time FRN. Was planning on going myself sometime that week but my dad din't have any time and it was TOO cold when we could. It's amazing what these brutes do with some outlaws and a lift kit.:bigok: I always get stuck with the mudlites, but never brake anything doing WOT on some holes Still manhandles me when having a heavy thumb:34:


 Bwahaha....yeah I've seen you, your a little fella like myself so I can relate to the brute tossing me around from time to time. I try to stay in charge most of the time, but when she's ready to eat you better watch out :rockn: 
I'm sure you'll make it out there with us one of these days, though I'm not sure how much riding you'd want to do with us since yours isn't a mud bike anymore. Still fun to hangout and you can watch us play in the water like a bunch of idiots anyways lol.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

One day I will ride up there. All the parks out of Florida are huge, I think biggest park we have is ryc and another place forgot the name.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think crosby is somewhere in the area of 1000 acres...I actually think its slightly less, but has a ton of good riding when it gets wet and you get a group thats not scared to go.
River Run is my favorite park so far, its a few hundred over 2000 acres....can ride all weekend and always find new trails.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah between dirt road and mels its over 900 and under a 1000 acres. Actually filthy mels is for sale now for a rediculous price lol. 
I tell you what the new park is good Down South. Its in between 700 800 acres. Its $10 more but it doesnt have all the mess over there like dirt road and mels does and if anyone rides there alot theh know what im talking about. 

Filthy i wish i could of came. I missed a hell of a ride and i dont know why the bike broke when i started it to load it. Hope to ride again soon


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We'll go again soon....I go back to work this weekend and next weekend, following two weekends after that I'm off again. My brute is currently tore apart, working on the new lift now, so its just a matter of time before I get it all buttoned up and have to go make it prove itself.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> We'll go again soon....I go back to work this weekend and next weekend, following two weekends after that I'm off again. My brute is currently tore apart, working on the new lift now, so its just a matter of time before I get it all buttoned up and have to go make it prove itself.


Just make sure you don't get schooled by a canned ham on that ride... Poke poke


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> Just make sure you don't get schooled by a canned ham on that ride... Poke poke


Guess I'll get to figure out what type "Canned Ham" your gonna be riding

:flames: SPAM..... or would you consider it Potted Meat? Don't get upset when you get ate up for a midnight snack :bigok:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I got some pics Filthy.^^^^


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've looked at the listing on CL already... not bad. Just gotta prove its worthiness before he goes to pokin at me lmao. I've eaten up a couple canned hams already, and had my arse handed to me by just as many, so I just gotta see it in action. Its all in good fun.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^^ Filthy you better "bark" as much as you can because when I show up with the BIG DOG I'm gonna let 'er eat!!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Now that's funny!^^^^^^


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Having riding withdraws!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> ^^^^^ Filthy you better "bark" as much as you can because when I show up with the BIG DOG I'm gonna let 'er eat!!!


 Better be one mean dog...hate to see it get neutered on its first trip out with ole blue. 



meangreen360 said:


> Having riding withdraws!


 LOL, whats the hold-up homie? You know I'm down for Crosby just about anytime, you got my #, all you gotta do is let me know.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

meangreen360 said:


> Having riding withdraws!


Whats up shawn, were planing on riding feb 4th if your off let me know


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

TexasDAD said:


> ^^^^^ Filthy you better "bark" as much as you can because when I show up with the BIG DOG I'm gonna let 'er eat!!!


^ when you picking the canned ham up?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> ^ when you picking the canned ham up?


This weekend buddy


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

^^^come down and ride it with us next sat


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> ^^^come down and ride it with us next sat


I will for dang sure try!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Going riding tomorrow (Monday 4/30) out at Mels in Crosby.....anybody is welcome to join that may be off or feels like playing hooky lol. Hit me up.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

